# Getting 1mbps in BSNL home UL 750 plan



## ajai5777 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have been getting 1mbps speed in BSNL UL 750 plan from last week.They had increased the speed to 1mbps for 1st 6GB but we are getting 1mbps beyond 6GB.I asked other friends and its the same for them too also I found the posts of people from other states in other forums, getting the same speed.Its not official but its happening.

*www.speedtest.net/result/1800009883.png

*1mbps UL for 750/- with no FUP* 
 Dont know how long it is going to last.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 27, 2012)

I've the same plan, was getting 1 mbps initially but it went back to 512 kbps after 6 GB...I'm in NCR [GZB]


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 27, 2012)

me too man.........
i am also using UL750 plan from BSNL
i am getting 1mbps speed from february.
after downloading around 15gb.the speed goes to 512 kbps..
after sometime it was getting around 256 kbps...
then it goes to 512 kbps..
the speed drops some times and getting upto 1mbps speed for a while.
do you have any of these?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2012)

There is FUP but there is not proper implementation. enjoy it aslong as you can


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 27, 2012)

This isn't a technology news.

Anyway, same here, getting more than 1mbps from yesterday.

Check *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/138028-post-your-speedtest-results-8.html and *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/148831-bsnl-broadband-speeds-increased-100-a-3.html

My Speedtest 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1799984016.png


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry for the wrong section.Please move this to Random news or any appropriate section.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 27, 2012)

^^Already moved 

You didn't noticed I guess..!!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2012)

i am on 256kbps. downloaded first 10Gb [FUP @ 4Gb] at 512kbps. but now back to 256


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2012)

I am still getting same old plan 512kbps UL @ 750 ...not getting 1mbps 

[URL=*www.speedtest.net]*www.speedtest.net/result/1808034586.png[/URL]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 9, 2012)

I am on 750 UL , in February I started getting 1 Mbps but after 6GB it went back to 512Kbps. On 22 Feb I again started getting 1 Mbps and again after 6GB speed went back to no normal(cause of FUP). But From 1st March I am constantly getting 1Mbps and I have used 16GB and still no decrease in speed , I confirmed with my friends they too have 1Mbps even after 6GB . Looks Good until this goes on....VERY Happy ..Now I enjoy YT without buffering.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 9, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I am still getting same old plan 512kbps UL @ 750 ...not getting 1mbps
> 
> [URL=*www.speedtest.net]*www.speedtest.net/result/1808034586.png[/URL]



ohhh


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 9, 2012)

sam said:


> i am on 256kbps. Downloaded first 10gb [fup @ 4gb] at 512kbps. But now back to 256



same to you...


----------



## Renny (Mar 9, 2012)

Got 1mbps last month upto 6GB, getting only 512 kbps in march


----------



## mitraark (Mar 9, 2012)

I think i'm  getting higher speeds on my UL 625 Plan, getting almost ~ 50KB/s instead of ~32KB/s [  256kbps  ]


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 10, 2012)

mitraark said:


> I think i'm  getting higher speeds on my UL 625 Plan, getting almost ~ 50KB/s instead of ~32KB/s [  256kbps  ]



BB Home Combo ULD 625 

512 Kbps upto 4 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 4 GB


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 10, 2012)

does not merit a thread. Quite a common occurence with airtel too.

locked.


----------

